# Salsa Casseroll vs Surly Cross Check



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

If you were going to use one of these as a singlespeed which one would you choose and why? Thanks


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Considering the forum, I'd probably want fenders, and canti's are easier to deal with when fenders are involved, so I'd go CrossCheck.

If I'm building it fixed, there are a couple of mounting alternatives that make a brake not a big deal, and I might go with the Casseroll.

Also, my next major project might be a singlespeed "utility" bike, which will probably be a Crosscheck anyway.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Had both and didn't particularly care for either, though I suppose I liked the CC better. I've read here that some folks have had trouble with slippage on the Casseroll dropouts.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Neither. I'd look at a Steamrolller or something more specific from Bianchi, IRO, SOMA, Milwaukee, MASI, etc.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

both comparable and versatile... questions come down to, brakes- canti or long reach caliper? does cost matter (Surly cheaper IIRC)? color preference?


----------



## comuter (Apr 6, 2007)

I own a Salsa Casseroll and I'm 100% satisfied with it for both a commuter and a road bike for group rides. It has a great feel and pretty darn good geometry for me. 


I road a commuter with canti's for a long time (planet X kaffenback) and I didn't much care for it over all. I think I needed something with more of a road bike feel. 

Though, with the light weight road bike feel of the casseroll you do lose some ability. For instance I know Salsa Does not recommend it for off road riding or heavy touring.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

I've never ridden either, so my opinion is useless. But I like what I hear about the casseroll.

I'd also recommend a gunnar (I have a cross hairs and love it) or a Soma.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

The Steamroller Complete will run you about $700. Done and done.


----------

